# Pressure sensitive glue



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

should pressure sensitive glue be tacky when you lay the vinyl floor?
I am putting sheet vinyl in a rental house of mine and waited an hour and a half an it is still pretty tacky. I tried to put the floor down but it stuck like a sumbitch as soon as it touched the floor its a small bathroom and I have the vinyl cut perfect to the tub. 

But no way can you slide the floor or move it a little to adjust it so that it fits tight everywhere. Does it need to dry more so it has less tack so I have some adjustability of the sheet vinyl ?

Thanks...........nicko


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Your thinking opposite- put in when still wet yet let it flash off some moisture.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Lol yup. You've missed the boat on adjustability. Once it skins you're up the creek.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Your thinking opposite- put in when still wet yet let it flash off some moisture.


It says on the container if you want the flooring to release from the glue when you want to replace the floor someday to let it dry for one to two hours. Or if you want a permanent bond to instll the floor right away. I have used this method two years ago and don't remember having this problem. The last time I used it I put it on with a paint roller. That is what my flooring supplier recommended. This time I brushed it on and it went on a little heavier than with a roller. 

It says you have 24 hours after you apply the adhesive to install the floor so I'm going to check it in the morning.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahh. I remember how I put that floor down two years ago. I laid the floor in place and folded back half the floor. Rolled on my glue and put half the floor back in place then did the same to the other half. 
I don't do much vinyl floor. 
So hopefully tomorrow the glue will be dry and I can put the floor down and do the half and half method. 
Nicko


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it fiberglass backed? You could roll some additional adhesive and it will slide in place.
I don't get if you want to replace someday, it will still all be demo'd. Is it over plywood or another layer of sheet vinyl?
These pressure sensitive adhesives are getting a little funny, some want in wet some say dry, some say within two hours, there's transitional where it turns into hard set adhesive, varying trowel sizes for porous, non porous and semi porous, commercial verse residential whether it is set wet or dry, bathroom is very minimal traffic, so no worries there.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike
Yes it is fiberglass back and it is over b c plywood. Yea I guess your right about the replace it someday thing. 
Tomorrow I'll put wet adhesive over what I did and install the floor. I ruined the first floor by trying to peel it back up and re position it. I had a perfect fit too. 
I made a template out of rosin paper and did a dry run. I had the floor slid under under all the door casing. I was very happy with the fit. 
Oh well tomorrow I'll buy a new price of floor and redo it. 

Thanks for the reply............nicko


----------



## resurfacer (Nov 16, 2014)

*pressure sensitive glue*

If installing a sheet vinyl floor into a pressure sensitive adhesive you should... 

Roll up your vinyl sheet and carry it to the room where you will install it. Unroll it right onto the floor and position it. Trim the edges to fit the perimeter of the room and around any obstacles.

Roll back one side of the vinyl. Keep the vinyl folded back and roll the adhesive out onto the floor with a paint roller. Let it dry for approximately 20 minutes, or until it is slightly tacky to the touch.

Slide(roll) the vinyl back into place on the floor. Turn back the other side, roll out the adhesive. Press the vinyl into place when the adhesive is dry and roll with appropriate roller or other type spreader like a broom.

I would not use pressure sensitive adhesive for this install, I would have chosen a multipurpose adhesive and either spread the adhesive, roll the vinyl and lay the vinyl into wet or fold back 1 side, apply glue, lay vinyl in wet glue, repeat for other side and roll with appropriate # roller. 

I


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Sheet vinyl isn't easy free fitting if you don't install flooring.
Gluedown plank is much easier, we've never really waited long enough for adhesive to set, actually try to avoid it due to wrinkling etc. And not being able to smooth it out.
Approved adhesives for fiberglass backed sheet vinyl is not multipurpose, there's a lack of understanding with adhesives in which the science community needs better training to users of their products. I hear scientists need the work.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

resurfacer said:


> I would not use pressure sensitive adhesive for this install, I would have chosen a multipurpose adhesive and either spread the adhesive, roll the vinyl and lay the vinyl into wet or fold back 1 side, apply glue, lay vinyl in wet glue, repeat for other side and roll with appropriate # roller.
> 
> I


And you would be doing it wrong. Glass backed vinyls get ps not multi purpose.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

I get in that glassback stuff wet. It won't release from dry pressure sensitive anyway, so screw it. I always dry it off for vinyl backed stuff though.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Troweling only, trowel and backroll, just a roller, placing in wet has me wondering sometimes if that stuff is gonna dry, some products want full coverage, only way I see that is if goes in wet, some thin plank I'll backroll after troweling, I don't want to see lines showing thru vinyl months later, some say 1/16" square notch, I like the smaller notch that Mapei Eco 360 recommends, fine notch won't show thru, less concern about open time, stuff is strong, but there's probably 50 psa's all different and I've rambled all I know, I thought the title was gonna ask about removal, that's no fun either.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

You are right mike. Removal is no fun I tried some acetone in one area and what a gooey bloody mess. I got some adhesive removal that you mix with water and sponged it on the floor and scraped it with a razor scraper 
It worked pretty good. Then I scrubbed it with a scrubby pad and the remover and scraped it again. 

Good thing it is a small bathroom because I couldn't imagine doing a large area. It would probably be easier to replace the plywood. I bought a new piece of floor and will lay it tomorrow. 
Norfolk and way will I ever make that mistake again!!!!!!

Nicko


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so Glad I don't screw with any of this stuff. I do know PSA sucks to grind.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

resurfacer said:


> I would not use pressure sensitive adhesive for this install, I would have chosen a multipurpose adhesive and either spread the adhesive, roll the vinyl and lay the vinyl into wet or fold back 1 side, apply glue, lay vinyl in wet glue, repeat for other side and roll with appropriate # roller.
> 
> I


If it's Flexitec or something similar, multi-purpose won't stick to it.
I haven't done any for a few years, but back then you voided the warranty if you laid vinyl-back vinyl in to wet adhesive. Has that changed?


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> If it's Flexitec or something similar, multi-purpose won't stick to it.
> I haven't done any for a few years, but back then you voided the warranty if you laid vinyl-back vinyl in to wet adhesive. Has that changed?


Vinyl backings require a different adhesive than multi-purpose. I don't know so much about the fiberglass back residential goods but the handful I've done called for pressure sensitive and letting the glue tack up. 

If you really let the multi-purpose set it will hold a vinyl backing down. 

But not for very long. It's a superficial bond that will fail when the temperature changes and the vinyl shrinks up. Even in a consistent temperature the vinyl WILL shrink over time so that's a guaranteed FAILURE. It's only a matter of time and conditions that can accelerate or delay the shrinkage.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Multipurpose will hold it until it finally dries. Once it dries, it's game over because today's multipurpose adhesives will not adhere to a closed cell surface. They just don't have the juice they used to have. Hell, after they dry, they're mostly clay.

Stuff like Tarkett's Fiberfloor line doesn't behave quite like a true vinyl backed product. I use pressure sensitive on it, but I treat it like felt backed material. That stuff is crazy easy to work with, but also easier to tear than kraft paper if you aren't careful. I love to lay it, but I wouldn't have it. Too tender. Way too tender.


----------

